# A/C Transformer buzz - high pitched sound



## spleenharvester (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey y'all. Sorry for bumping such an old thread but my problem is basically identical.

http://i.imgur.com/tC9ojh.jpg

This is the PSU board from my HP W1907V monitor. The rectangular transformer at the top right is making a sort of buzzy-hissy-squealing noise, that's not too loud but it makes me feel nauseous.

Problem is it has that closed top on the transformer, with only small gaps between the top and sides. Would I be able to spray lacquer down these gaps to try and silence it or is it a lost cause?

Thanks!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Made this its own thread, and moved it to the PC Repairs and upgrades forum.


----------

